

Show HN: Apple Messages (iChat) with Android - NatinLA
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mdrsoftware.texber

======
NatinLA
This also works with any chat application which uses XMPP. If you are on
Windows, you can use Pidgin, Trillian, Digsby, etc. On Mac- Apple Messages and
Adium.

